# 4000 Diamond points I have to use-any suggestions



## travelingfools (Oct 29, 2008)

OK- We went to China in Sept which used up all my head space.  Yesterday, I realized that I have 4000 Diamond points to use to lose by Dec.  We still have two free weeks +plus our points to use in 2009!  Does anyone have any creative ideas how to use 4000 points?  It is not enough for a plane ticket.  I can get some short term rentals but we are going into hunting season and my husband does not want to go any where.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dwsupt (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you make reservations for a week and then rent the week out? The worst thing is that you could not rent it and loose it any way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 29, 2008)

Your best option is to use the points to make a deposit into II.  That will effectively extend the life of the points for two more years.


----------



## Werner (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve has it right.   Make an II reservation as far in the future as possible, then cancel near the end of the no penalty period if you have no interest in using it.  You then have another year in which to use the cancelled points.  Once you make the first reservation in II you cannot move them back into Diamond but this approach makes II a secondary rollover vehicle for times when you forget to rollover within Diamond's time constraints, or exceed Diamond's rollover point allowances.


----------



## travelingfools (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW!  What a great idea!  I have never cancelled an II reservation therefore I did not know it was possible.  I'll start looking tonight!  Thanks for you both!
Lyn


----------



## travelingfools (Oct 29, 2008)

OK- I am at the II page.  I have gone to the exchange section and put a date into the calendar.  The next page show points-do I just click exchange?  Do I then HAVE to make a reservation tonight or can these points just hang around in cyberspace for a bit?  

I have always just picked a place and used it!  How dull!  Anyway, i would appreciate any help walking me through this exchange. 
Lyn


----------



## Werner (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know how to explain the click-by-click process by remote control.  The instructions for making reservations are on the pages somewhere or in the Diamond/II book.  If you have made II reservations before you are just following the same procedure.  Make a normal reservation for a unit that uses all or most of the 2008 points you are trying to move forward.  (Be sure to select your 2008 points).  You will be charged the standard reservation fee.  Before you make the commitment be sure to record the date by which you have to cancel without penalty (I don't remember the exact period, perhaps two or three months from the reservation date).  Mark that date on your calendar.  

Remember, at some point you have to actually use it or loose it.  

Your Diamond/II book should explain all of this stuff (although they don't tell you to use the procedures for this purpose) and you should make sure you understand it before committing.


----------



## travelingfools (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Werner.  That is exactly what I needed.  
Lyn


----------



## Jennie (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't read your question sooner. The deadline for depositing your 2008 Points into I.I. was by the close of business October 31st.  Anyone who called and was was put on hold was taken care of even after they officially closed. I was on hold for about 45 minutes. The rep said it had been exceedingly busy all day with everyone wanting to use rather than lose their  points. 

If you did not do this, your only remaining option is to reserve and USE something within the Diamond Resorts inventory by December 31, 2008. You cannot reserve anything for 2009. 

I am new to Diamond Resorts and have spent many hours trying to learn their complex rules. I have called about 10 times during the past two months, double-checking info to make sure I am understanding things correctly. Most times the reps were well-versed, plus very polite and helpful.   

I was told that if I search for an exchange at I.I and proceed to reserve something, I.I. will automatically use my 2009 points, even if I have unused 2008 points in my Diamond account. The rep offered to check availability for whatever I'd like. I asked if the 2008 points could just be deposited into I.I. and I would find something at a later date for future use, but she said it's not possible to do it that way--that the 2008 points must be used by October 31st to reserve a week in the I.I. inventory, and it can only be done by the rep, not by me at the I.I. website.

I then asked if I could do my own on-line search at I.I. and place something on hold. She said I could search and if I see something I want, I need to place it on hold BUT call Diamond right away so that Diamond can make the actual transaction, using the "right" points from 2008 rather than 2009. 

I had 4500 unused 2008 points but many 2009 points in my account. I asked if I could borrow 2,000 points from 2009 so that I could get an I.I. exchange requiring 6500 points. She said that I could only do that if the 2009 maintenance fees were paid in full. She would be able to charge the m/f on the spot using a major credit card.  

A prior rep (real arrogant, stupid jerk) had told me that if I had to cancel a confirmed I.I. reservation and had not bought trip cancellation insurance,the week would be lost forever. He also said that if I had the trip cancellation insurance, I would still lose the week but the insurance company would reimburse me the dollar value of the week. This didn't sound right. When I tried to read different (somewhat ambiguous) info to him from the owners education material, he just kept talking over me and repeating the above info. When I asked to speak with a supervisor, he yelled "no" and hung up. I wish I had gotten his name! 

I called right back and spoke with a very friendly experienced rep who agreed that the above info was wrong. He said that if I purchase trip cancel insurance from I.I. it will cover only certain types of emergency situations (and thus maybe nothing at all) and if they pay a claim it will only reimburse medical fees, airline tickets, etc...but not the cost or value of the points used to reserve the week. The week will be lost.

However, if I cancel an I.I. reservation 8 days or more prior to the check-in date, they will replace it with another week usuable up to one year. However, it will be necessary to pay another $139. exchange fee to do this. 

I was able to find and confirm a mediocre week which I may later cancel if I find something better during future seaches.

Since I'm a Diamond newbie, I hope others will correct me if any of the above info is not right.


----------

